# LED bulbs to replace normal indicator bulbs



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi folks

I am looking for some LED bulbs to replace a normal indicator bulb. Something like this, but hopefully at a lower price (I have eight to replace):

http://www.m-99.co.uk/Car_Neon_LED_Lighting/Rear_Light_LED_Blubs/rear_light_led_blubs.html

Has anyone found a better source of these bulbs?

TIA
Rog


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have used ULTRALEDS but don't know if they would be cheaper.

Johnny F


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Er, why?H


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

'Cos he wants to :signduh: 

Johnny F


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Be careful with LED indicator bulb replacement. They are not suitable for all systems as the much lower wattage upsets the flasher unit and makes the indicators flash very quickly. You can fix it with diodes but this increases the cost even more. They do not work with the 2003 onwards Fiat or Peugeot vans.
Colin


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

A word of warning about fitting LEDs to your indicators. Check the Motor Vehicle Construction and Use Regs. There are specific regulations about the wattage and light intensity. Whilst LEDs may have a lower wattage, their actual light intensity may not conform with the regs and may cause an unwitting MOT failure.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help and advice.

Just for interest the bulbs are not for the indicators, they are for the habitation. The Euramobil has a feeble light above the dinette with a single bulb and the bathroom has five bulbs - all chewing battery. In particular, we often forget the bathroom light on and this hammers the batteries.

I was under the (mis)understanding that leds are brighter than normal bulbs, the single light above the dinette is very dim and I hoped a led would make it much brighter. Perhaps I should replace it completely with a strip light?

And for the record, I can't think of any reason to throw expensive leds into the indicators themselves. :? ..unless of course they are much brighter in which case you would also want to change the brake light bulbs to "alert" dozy drivers behind you 8O 

Rog


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Chewing Bulbs*

Hi,

Yes we have a Eura Mobil with the Halogens that chew batteries. I replaced the one over the door with a 12v LED unit I found in the bargain bin at B&Q.

Result is very poor but useable light. I would consider replacing them all with the LED units that CAK tanks have but at the price for the moment they are a bit prohibative.

Trev.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

ivys said:


> .unless of course they are much brighter in which case you would also want to change the brake light bulbs to "alert" dozy drivers behind you 8O
> Rog


'Much brighter' means 'illegal'????

I thought it was 21w, or the equivelant?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ivys said:


> Thanks for the help and advice.
> 
> Just for interest the bulbs are not for the indicators, they are for the habitation. clipped ......
> 
> ...


may I suggest then you go back to the first post and edit the title as it says "indicators" people keep posting about indicators


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Probably used that description because the most commonly available LED lamps (bulbs go in the garden) are for indicators??

But I agree it does tend to drag the thread off topic somewhat

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry, because you mentioned indicators I assumed that you meant direction indicators.
I have just fitted LED reading lights to my motorhome and am very impressed. They do give a very cold light and to use as the full lighting they would take some getting used to. They certainly are more economical on the battery as a 1.2W LED light gives about the same as a 20W Halogen light.
One of the best places to look is CAK tanks www.caktanks.co.uk they have an extensive range albeit a bit pricey. They are at both of the NEC shows and have a mail order catalogue.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't now much about these bulbs but after seeing the posted photo of them I think they are too large to pass through the rear of most modern chassis lights.
OK if the lens is removed and bulb fitted from lens side but most modern bulbs are fitted from the rear of the light into a communal bulb holder then clipped on the rear.
Hope this makes sense

Loddy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

loddy said:


> Don't now much about these bulbs but after seeing the posted photo of them I think they are too large to pass through the rear of most modern chassis lights.
> OK if the lens is removed and bulb fitted from lens side but most modern bulbs are fitted from the rear of the light into a communal bulb holder then clipped on the rear.
> Hope this makes sense
> 
> Loddy


but its not indicator light s Loddy see last few posts


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I now, it was a general observation of their size and a warning to anyone who may rush out and buy some thinking they are a good idea

Loddy


----------



## 107466 (Oct 5, 2007)

I know peeps keep refering to the high cost of these bulbs, but I think in the long term they would work out about the same. The life expectancy for led's is far higher than halogen or tungsten. Far cheaper to run also in your home enviroment. You pays yer money and makers yer choice.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Seems like a very informative site + savings?
http://www.reuk.co.uk/
Dave


----------

